# SATA und SATA II



## smista (27. März 2006)

hi @ all,

ich will mien pc aufrüsten. hier gleich meine frage:
was ist schneller? SATA oder SATA II?
ich habe in aussicht eine "SATA": WD Raptor Platte mit 16 mb, 73,4 GB und zugriffszeit von 4,5 ms.

und eine

"SATA II": WD Caviar SE mit 8 mb cache, 120 gb und zugriffszeit von 8,9 ms.

welche von denen 2 platten ist schneller? die größe der platten reichen mir. ich will gar ned so ne große...
es soll eine systemplatte werden

danke im vorraus.

mfg. smista


----------



## Sinac (27. März 2006)

Grundsätzlich ist SATA II natürlich schneller, was bei der SATA Platte der Vorteil ist, ist der größere Cache. Ich persönlich würde die SATA Platte nehmen, eben wegen dem Cache aber grundsätzlich sind beide Platten physikalisch viel langsamer als SATA und SATA II es möglich machen.


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (27. März 2006)

Jup. Wenn du viel Geschwindigkeit und keine Unmengen Platz brauchst ist die kleine Raptor 
deine Wahl. Unschlagbar aufgrund der sehr guten Zugriffszeit. Viele nehmen die als 
Hauptplatte und kaufen dann nen großen und langsameren 200-300gb klotz dazu als 
Müllhalde. Ist ne sehr sinnige Lösung meiner Meinung nach.

Und wie immer ist hier auch wikipedia dein Freund:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SATA



> Bis jetzt unterstützen nur wenige neue Intel- und Nvidia-nForce-4-Hauptplatinen die
> Eigenschaften von SATA II, ältere Hauptplatinen kommen deswegen nur auf 150 MB/s. Dies
> ist für die Leistungsfähigkeit der Platten allerdings nicht entscheidend, da der Durchsatz einer
> heutigen Festplatte aufgrund der Mechanik weniger als 100 MB/s beträgt.



Wie desöfteren klingt auf dem Papier alles viel besser, als es ist


----------



## chmee (27. März 2006)

Wie Sinac schon sagte, Die HDD-Geschwindigkeit ist nicht beschränkt durch
den Port.

SATA macht 150MB/Sek. bei max 4 Geräten. Im Extremfall - 4 Schnelle Platten an 
einem Port - würde es sich dann bemerkbar machen.

SATA II 300MB/Sek. bei max. 16 Geräten. etc..

Die WD Raptor mit 10.000Upm ist natürlich eine gute Wahl für ne Systemplatte,
da - bedingt durch die vielen kleinen Systemdateien - ein schnelle Zugriffszeit die
Seek/Find-Performance erhöht.

mfg chmee


----------

